# CK's Arizona Outside Grow 2011



## Canelo_Kid (Aug 21, 2011)

This is the first year a medical patient can cultivate marijuana once licensed and approved*. *I got my card and approval late in April, planted seeds May 1.To checkout my grow from May to present click on below link.
*
CK's Arizona Outside Grow 2011*

On August 19th I got my first 8 foot plant ever, pure female sativa, today little sister reached 8 foot too.


----------



## burner (Aug 21, 2011)

They look great Canelo ...your journal is awesome, when are you expecting to see some flowers? Plants look like they're loving the soil. I started a compost pile last month and can't wait for next year to start using it

I just smoked a bowl a some sour diesel and unless I missed it....what strains are you growing?


----------



## Canelo_Kid (Aug 21, 2011)

20 of my plants are a sativa dominant strain from Mexico,  estimate 70% sativa, 30% indica, well suited for my climate. 4 Plants are inside indica seeds grown outside, big bud northern lights, white widow, bubba kush and master kush.

I started flowering late because of the heavy rains but every day I see more and larger buds.


----------



## blondeboy (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice pics!


----------



## Canelo_Kid (Aug 21, 2011)

blondeboy said:
			
		

> If your goanna grow it, do it right.


I totally agree and I'll do better in 2012.
:farm:


----------



## budkingken (Aug 22, 2011)

Dude, your work is excellent...I just moved from the Valley(Phoenix) to Seattle...been telling folks for years that desert pot is the bomb...even at your elevation im sure you get some temps in the 90s and a few hundred degree days....bigger holes and good soil is the key...keeps those roots cool and gives em plenty of room. great show.


----------



## Canelo_Kid (Aug 31, 2011)

End of August update.

CK's Arizona Outside Grow 2011


----------



## Canelo_Kid (Sep 22, 2011)

More buds every day, trichomes still milky looking.

CK's Arizona Outside Grow 2011


----------



## burner (Sep 22, 2011)

Canelo some of them are looking like christmas trees :icon_smile: Hope you don't mind me attaching this pic from your journal, but this shot is sick...


----------



## Locked (Sep 22, 2011)

Looking good bro.....and look at that. A cloudy day in AZ....


----------



## Canelo_Kid (Sep 23, 2011)

Late September and we are still getting rain, just a splash a day.

*CK's Arizona Outside Grow 2011
*
Hit 97degs yesterday, then rained an hour later for about 2 minutes, cleared up again and got sunny.


----------



## Irish (Sep 30, 2011)

very nice plants ck. great job. are you flushing these yet?


----------



## Canelo_Kid (Oct 1, 2011)

*Harvest starts*

6 plants today............


----------



## Canelo_Kid (Oct 3, 2011)

Ended up only harvesting 4 plants October 1, 3 more today.....

Drying in dark room, blacked out, humidity 42%, temperature 74 degrees (F)


----------



## mcmc (Oct 3, 2011)

man why the buds are tiny ????


----------



## Canelo_Kid (Oct 3, 2011)

Why!

:hubba:

the best is yet to come..........


----------



## Hick (Oct 4, 2011)

beauty of a sunset too!!


----------



## DonConSemillas (Oct 4, 2011)

lovely grow, and you have a nice vista there too


----------



## Canelo_Kid (Oct 13, 2011)

Harvest part 2


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks like a lotta trim work  Good Job CK  but now your backyard looks so empty


----------



## Irish (Oct 14, 2011)

i agree, the sunset pic was a beauty. happy toking ck...peace...


----------

